# Another Jordanlelle Tiger Trout



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

This is the 3rd tiger trout I have caught from jordanelle.. all 3 have had the silvery/ green colors..i caught 2 small skinny ones last year, but this one was a fatty. So i will ask again, are these natural hybrids or mis-stockers??? what do you guys think.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Diffinetly a tiger... I bet they were stocked but who knows? Has anyone heard of a Brook being caught there latley? No report in the last 5 years of anything but bows going in on the stocking reports.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

There are tons of brookies and browns in the Upper Provo so I would vote for natural tigers. I would love for Tigers to get planted in the Jordanelle/Deer Creek system but not yet from what I have heard.

If only we could get them in Strawberry.

Congratulations on a very unique and rare catch!! Any measurements on it? Did you keep it?


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

I caught it trolling. it was 20 inches and i released it quick so it could go back to eating stocked rainbows. i agree about the brookies and browns in the upper provo.. the thought of a natural tiger is so much cooler than a stocker!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice fish! He looked like he was eating well. 

As for if they are natural? If you have caught 3, I would definitely vote for mis-stockers. Considering that they have been put in Rockport, EC, Smith and Morehouse and other nearby lakes, it would be easy for a few to be misdirected into Jordanelle. While natural tigers do happen VERY rarely in nature, the mathematical odds of getting 3 from natural reproduction far downstream from where the spawning would have had to occur is straining the limits of probability IMO.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's pretty sweet to catch 3 out there. What did you think it was when the fight started?


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

I had already caught 3 browns betweeen 18" & 20 inches that morning... this Tiger hit hard and pulled line a few times, i figured i had another brown but little bit bigger.. i was just going to shake it off at the edge of the boat untill i saw it was a tiger.. then i was like " Dude where's my net" ..
i had a list to do's this summer..i tried a few times for each species and had only managed to check off one of them till this tiger trout hit.. now i just need a big mack..
1) 30" tiger muskie- check ( got a 37" )
2) 20" tiger trout-- check ( got a 20.5" )
3 ) 20 pound Mack---- waiting till Dec


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

If you catch a tiger in Utah, it is stocked, and not mis-stocked either. They are showing up everywhere and the DWR is putting them everywhere.

Nice fish though. They do get big and fat.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I have caught them in the upper Provo, I think it was a natural.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Troll said:


> I have caught them in the upper Provo, I think it was a natural.


It's not natural, guarantee it. Don't fool yourself. The DWR is literally putting them everywhere.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Guarantee it? So there is no such thing as a cuttbow either?
The DW doesn't stock as far up as I'm talking. May have come down from Mill Hollow, but that would be a rough ride.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with RnF, 100%. There are Brookies on the upper but not that far down. You don't start see a lot of brookies until you get up where the south fork of the Provo meets up with the main stem, near Wolf Creek Ranch. Below that they are far and few between. Those jordanelle browns don't travel up that far to spawn; mostly through rock cliff and victory, which as you well know is predominatly 'bows and browns.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I am not saying there aren't any natural tigers in Utah, but Natural tigers are extremely rare. If you catch a tiger trout in Utah, it was stocked by he DWR.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I agree with RnF, 100%. ...............................quote]
> 
> ditto, me too


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope you weren't using treble hooks :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I hope you weren't using treble hooks :wink:


Bahahaha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I learned some things here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_trout#cite_note-1


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I watched my buddy Holdsworth pull in a tiger out of the Strawberry River, under the dam back in the summer of 2001 or 2002, can't remember. Tons of browns in there, and plenty of brookies. To my knowledge, it has never been stocked with tigers, so I've always assumed it was a freak occurrence. 

It's bound to happen eventually, with multiple seasons spawning in the same place at the same time...

It was only 5 inches or so and we didn't know what it was for a couple of seconds. Pretty neat to see though. He released it. Caught on a Blue Fox, of all things.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you sure that is a tiger? It looks an awful lot like a silver phase brown trout to me.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Troll said:


> Guarantee it? So there is no such thing as a cuttbow either?
> The DW doesn't stock as far up as I'm talking. May have come down from Mill Hollow, but that would be a rough ride.


 There is a sizeable pond at Camperworld near Woodland that is full of Tigers. The pond has both inlets and outlets into the Provo. I would bet it came from there or accidental stocking by the DWR. Seeing that so much stocking of tigers is going on, that would be a pretty likely explanation.

FYI-- sweet fish, Matt


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Nope, not as far up as I was. Down from Mill Hollow maybe. Only possibility other than natural.
I never insinuated that the brown could have come up from the J. It would have never made it over the beaver dams if it came from Camper World. I could barely make it over those beaver dams. Now you know the area I speak of. Don't give it away, but I know you know where I mean now. There are Brookies, Browns and Cutts in that area, and rattlers, lots of rattlers.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What pond is by Camperworld?
I know of a diversion that is downstream but I don't know about a pond at Camperworld.
There was a pond lower down, closer to the Nelle.


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

THANKS Dusty...i have heard of 2 other tigers coming outa the river and lake so... it looks like there is quite a few, and all have been caught durring the colder months, when the r feeding in the shallows. Jordanelle should take walleye off the species list and add tiger trout..
Has anybody got a tiger from Rockport that had any size yet? it seems like there should start to be a few big tigers in there by now?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> Are you sure that is a tiger? It looks an awful lot like a silver phase brown trout to me.


My thoughts exactly. The fish in the pictures looks like a brown trout to me, not a tiger.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

PBH said:


> Igottabigone said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure that is a tiger? It looks an awful lot like a silver phase brown trout to me.
> ...


You're kidding, right? I see tiger vermiculation all over those pics.

BrownTownUtah, do you have bigger photos of that?


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Now way it is a brown... it is a tiger trout, and it look like living in deep water gave it the silvery colors..this is the biggest size the website will let me attatch.. here a link..
http://s637.photobucket.com/albums/uu93 ... t=ttcu.jpg


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Definetly a Tiger


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys are way off. That's actually a rainbow.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You guys are way off. That's actually a rainbow.


haha, albino right?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You will have to excuse my friend; he's a little slow.... The town is back THAT way!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*We've landed on the moon!!!!!*


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice Fatty


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

THANKS-
well ,the weekend is here time to play.. let's see if i can pull another tiger outa there..ha- yeah right.. all though that's what i said last time and 8 months later.. booya


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Troll said:


> Nope, not as far up as I was. Down from Mill Hollow maybe. Only possibility other than natural.
> I never insinuated that the brown could have come up from the J. It would have never made it over the beaver dams if it came from Camper World. I could barely make it over those beaver dams. Now you know the area I speak of. Don't give it away, but I know you know where I mean now. There are Brookies, Browns and Cutts in that area, and rattlers, lots of rattlers.


I'll Guarantee it came out of Mill Hollow, I have been catching tons of tigers up that way, Real nice ones after they drained mill hollow. Don't Kid yourself, it was stocked!!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll gaurantee it didn't. 
I was there you were not.

Don't kid your self, it happens in nature too.

So unless you have a scale from my fish and access to genetic coding information you can't gaurantee it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> You're kidding, right? I see tiger vermiculation all over those pics.
> 
> BrownTownUtah, do you have bigger photos of that?


I think you are right. It is a Tiger Trout.

However, all of you are wrong that think it is the result of natural reproduction.

Caddis is right: when Mill Hollow was drained, many tigers ended up in Jordanelle. It is the result of stocking.

do we need scales to prove this? No. The tiger trout stocked in Utah are triploid tiger trout, which results in tiger trout that look like the tiger trout that we catch here in Utah. Tiger trout in nature are not triploid tiger trout, and they end up looking more like a brook trout than what we consider a "tiger trout". FWIW -- triploid fish do not occur in nature. Tiger Trout do not occur in nature in Utah. Sorry. doesn't happen. stocked fish. nice fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH, thanks for the explanation.
Your knowledge is always a great insight for the rest of us.
Are most of the Utah hatchery trout triploid?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Are most of the Utah hatchery trout triploid?


Not necessarily. Hybrids, yes. Also, sterile brook trout and other sterile trout, yes. Fish that it is desirable for the fish to reproduce, no.

Triploidy and triploid fish refer to fish who have three instead of the normal two sex chromosomes. In normal situations, fish retaining either the XX or XY chromosomes are female or male fish. Triploid fish have an extra chromosome, thus their arrangement could be XXX or XXY. In all cases these fish are sterile females or males. The most use method of creating triploid fish is to heat shock the eggs.


----------

